# Happy St. Patricks Day



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A day we all become Irish. Looking forward to the Corned Beef Brisquet on the Traeger Grill. Smells soooooo good right now and it's only got another 3 hrs. to go. (total of 5 hrs.). Cabbage with spices and green beer and some Irish whiskey.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Erin go braugh Al


----------

